# Where can you find good clothes pins



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Where can I find good clothes pins ??Not the dollar store..made in China cheapie ones.Have even checked into Lehmans catalog and they are even made in China too. Have found some at garage sales that are great. Any ideas ??


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

If you find out, I'd like to know. All I can find are the cheapies too so I've bought extra bags just to have on hand.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

If you hang your clothes on a barb wire fence, you won't need any clothes pins. I''ve seen it done that way, and that was before China had bought out Sam Waltons estate.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

let me know too--the ones i bought this year actually broke (the wood) and the wood kept slipping out of the wire part.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Me too. They are shorter than the old ones, and the wood flips right out of the spring. Clothsline can be tricky to find also. The goodstuff with wire in the center.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Check out 
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/
They have 2 different kinds............


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

luvrulz said:


> Check out
> http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/
> They have 2 different kinds............


I've been there! Great store but it got so crowded, I left. I'd love to go on an off day.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

If I happen upon an estate sale I always ask for clothes pins & clothes pin bags. I've also had some luck at garage sales with purchasing New in Package older ones that were made in USA. I have a pretty good supply built up, so the NIP ones head for ebay. The older ones are definitely more solid and stronger.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Walmart (yes I know, I know...) has a brand of clothes pins by Martha Stewart, they are very large, nice strong springs and not too expensive. As my old ones break I am planning to replace with these.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

There are no more wooden clothespin factories in the USA. The last two were Diamond-Forster in Maine and National Clothespin Company in Vermont, and both are closed now. You can still buy Diamond-Forster clothespins, but they are imported.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've had great luck with the Walmart ones.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I prefer the non spring type from estate sales. I have a bag in use with about 200, and another 250 or so in storage. I love them! Some are gypsy and hobo art.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I never thought of checking at estate and yard sales for clothespins and bags! I do ask about canning equipment and jars, though.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

I found this listing just now at ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/300-Vintage-woo...cmdZViewItemQQptZFolk_Art?hash=item19b8e71890

But then I stumbled here, and is says these are Diamond clothespins. Not sure if it is the same as the Diamond-Foster or if they are made the same, but I bed yes. 

http://www.wisementrading.com/washing/washboards.htm


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Try your local hardware store...we get really heavy duty ones at ours. Boy, I sure wish I'd saved my mom's --well I remember hanging out clothes with her. One thing I miss about our house in MI was the basement where I had clotheslines enough to hang all the loads for family of 6. Hoping for a less frigid day soon to hang out my flannel sheets. MUTTI


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thats where I found mine was in a small hardware store. Wooden without the spring. Hope that helps!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Walmart (yes I know, I know...) has a brand of clothes pins by Martha Stewart, they are very large, nice strong springs and not too expensive. As my old ones break I am planning to replace with these.


Luvrulz and Melissa, thanks for that information.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

It seems like the small, plain ones I get don't hold up, the spring goes flying, etc. The ones I have that last (and stand up to our wind here) have two "cuts" across the end of the clothespin - where you squeeze them to open the clamping part. I've never really had problems with those, for some reason, and they're a little bit bigger.

If that description makes no sense, I can probably get a picture of both types tomorrow - relatives that know we line-dry keep sending the cheapies - ugh!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I dealt with this sometime back after picking up laundry all over back yard for umteenth time. 

There is a website that specialized in clothespins and sells quite a variety, some heavy duty but $$$$. Sure you could find it if you do google, well if it still exists.

I instead went to local china tool place and bought packages of little steel spring clamps. Fairly cheap and nice sturdy spring. They keep clothes on line short of a hurricane. Tips are coated in rubber, but rubber will come off and quickly get lost. Still havent noticed any problem with rust or anything. You could get that rubber dip stuff meant to coat tool handles and recoat the tips I imagine.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

An interesting thread. I think that I am rich as my mother got my grandmothers clothespins upon her death, and now I have hers and moms.

It is amazing at how many different styles and kinds there really are. Hm, sounds like a snowy day project to take a picture of them.

I live not far from an Amish area so I wonder if the hardware store there will have a supply of good ones? Need to purchase some QUALITY fly swatters so will try to check on pins whenever I make it there to buy the swatters. If you have never used a GOOD swatter you are missing out. They are worth the additional cost.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

They're out there, I know that. Our local Amish bulk food store carries the big heavy duty wooden ones. They aren't cheap, but they are good.

Those dollar tree ones make.me.mad.....


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

Check these out:

http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

.I found mine at a junk store! It is on the top of my "look for list". I purchase some from a locally owned hardware store but was very disappointed. The ones I have gotten from my junk stores are much longer and each pin weighs twice as much as the cheap ones that I hate... I do guard my pins, I won't let one lay on the ground and the are returned to the safety of my laundry area after each use.... I would love to know where you can buy good pins!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Try here:
http://classicamericanclothespins.blogspot.com/
The already assembled ones are sold out until fall 2014, and they are expensive, but they should last a lifetime.

From the website:
_Classic American Clothespins is a small, home-based business with a big mission. My family and I are bringing the manufacture of high-quality, spring-and-wood clothespins back to America. Our goal is not to be an enormous, centralized clothespin manufacturing company, but to re-introduce a well-made, useful clothespin and encourage the small-scale, decentralized production of these clothespins by entrepreneurial woodworkers all across the nation.  _
​


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> I dealt with this sometime back after picking up laundry all over back yard for umteenth time.
> 
> There is a website that specialized in clothespins and sells quite a variety, some heavy duty but $$$$. Sure you could find it if you do google, well if it still exists.
> 
> I instead went to local china tool place and bought packages of little steel spring clamps. Fairly cheap and nice sturdy spring. They keep clothes on line short of a hurricane. Tips are coated in rubber, but rubber will come off and quickly get lost. Still havent noticed any problem with rust or anything. You could get that rubber dip stuff meant to coat tool handles and recoat the tips I imagine.


I've seen those & thought of trying them. Maybe I will now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

These are made in China but I have some and LOVE them!
http://www.worldmarket.com/product/bamboo-clothespins-24-count.do
Not cheap by any means but they are strong and have held up well for a few years even when left out in the rain and snow. They don't snag your delicates either.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I don't know where I got some of them but I also got my grandma's a few years ago along with her clothespin bag. Never have trouble with them. I think they will last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I have always prefered the old one that they now sell for making dolls out of. My father in law made me a whole bag of them. I hold on to them for all I am worth.
Anyways, check hobbu shops for those kind. Plus, no wire to deal with.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

The "classic American clothespins" listing above, are made by Herrick Kimball (the deliberate agrarian BlogSpot), who posts here sometimes.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

American made n look strong:
http://classicamericanclothespins.blogspot.com/


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is someone that ordered from the link above:
http://www.thyhandhathprovided.com/2014/05/clothespin-woes-no-more.html


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I was at an estate sale this weekend and asked about clothespins and pantyhose. They took the clothespin bag off the line for me and it had a few old pins in it but it had all been left out in the weather so the pins will be used in the garden. I did have to explain what I wanted the pantyhose for - tying up tomatoes etc.


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't have any of the Herrick Kimbal clothespins, but I can tell you, if they're anything like the garden cart, wheelhoe, etc. he either makes or designs, they'll be great!


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

The Herrick Kimball pins are great but he is always sold out. We have had the same clothespin frustrations so we started a business making clothespins. Kimball encourages others to springboard off his design so we buy his awesome springs and make the pins. 

Here is the web link: http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Although I would love to order from that guy one day, I actually buy mine from thrift stores, etc. The good old grandmaw lookin used kind. 
I also have had success with these from Dollar Tree:

http://www.dollartree.com/household...ks/500c501c506p336245/index.pro?method=search


----------

